

Introducing Rickshaw: Interactive time series graphs in JavaScript - douglashunter
http://bits.shutterstock.com/?p=103

======
st3fan
The controls don't work on mobile safari (iPad) :-(

~~~
douglashunter
Thanks for giving it a whirl! When you say the controls don't work, are you
talking about the controls in the extensions example
([http://shutterstock.github.com/rickshaw/examples/extensions....](http://shutterstock.github.com/rickshaw/examples/extensions.html)),
or something else?

